# Gounod String Quartets



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

I am listening to the String Quartet No. 3 by Charles Gounod. With two scherzos, the work is in five movements. While not a masterpiece, this work is well worth listening to. It is brand new and available on the Naxos Music Library. It is performed by the Quatuor Danel. Their playing is superb.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I will try to remember to listen to it  String quartets are on my absolute top list of genres.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I have this recording. While I agree for the most part,I don`t care for the sound of the recording. It is too distant for my taste--I like a closer sound stage.


----------

